# Xbox 360 - Ecran Macbook pro



## Metallyman (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir une xbox 360 avec une sortie en vga.

Ma télévision étant moisie, je voulais savoir s'il était possible de brancher ma Xbox sur mon macbook pro pour m'en servir d'écran uniquement, le rendu étant horrible sur ma télé.

Merci, 

Thomas


----------



## wteaw (26 Novembre 2009)

je ne crois pas.


----------



## Nuri (26 Novembre 2009)

Ben si le ton macbook pro a une sortie VGA (ce dont j'ignore),alors tu suffit d'acheter un cable VGA,par contre pour le son je ne sais pas,surement qu'il doit falloir acheter un cable audio a part.


----------



## wteaw (27 Novembre 2009)

Nuri a dit:


> Ben si le ton macbook pro a une sortie VGA (ce dont j'ignore),alors tu suffit d'acheter un cable VGA



HA on peut brancher une sortie sur une sortie


----------



## toutoui (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Nouveau possesseur d'un iMac 27'', j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà essayer de brancher en HDMI la xbox 360 sur l'imac, via un adaptateur HDMI->mini display port?
Est-ce que cela pourrait fonctionner, avec les adaptateurs vendu sur le marché?

Cordialement.


----------



## wteaw (27 Novembre 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-comme-moniteur-pour-xbox-360-a-282113.html


----------

